# 1989 240sx Power Steering Troubles continue



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

For about a 3 months now I have been strugling with some major power steering troubles. Its just a oem style everything, no mods or engine swaps. Replaced the power steering pressure line, but the pressure line had a bad weld in it and was blocked, was getting no pressure and the pump was making a loud RRRRRRRRRR sound, so i replaced that, and the pressure started to flow, but the fluid was very very air rated, and it would only have minimal power steering on left turns, somehow i found the little valve that sits on top of the pump, replaced it with an extra i have and it seemed to really help the steering, bled the air out and went on my merry little way. But after about 20 minutes of driving it got air in it again, bled it all out again, and it just keeps doing this, fluid gets airated, then it stars RRRing and losing power steering. I cant figure out how its getting this air in the system, ive went through all the connections to look for leaks and cant find anything. Any clues? i'm desperatly tight on money and cant keep throwing parts at it that dont do anything to help 
Thank You.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> For about a 3 months now I have been strugling with some major power steering troubles. Its just a oem style everything, no mods or engine swaps. Replaced the power steering pressure line, but the pressure line had a bad weld in it and was blocked, was getting no pressure and the pump was making a loud RRRRRRRRRR sound, so i replaced that, and the pressure started to flow, but the fluid was very very air rated, and it would only have minimal power steering on left turns, somehow i found the little valve that sits on top of the pump, replaced it with an extra i have and it seemed to really help the steering, bled the air out and went on my merry little way. But after about 20 minutes of driving it got air in it again, bled it all out again, and it just keeps doing this, fluid gets airated, then it stars RRRing and losing power steering. I cant figure out how its getting this air in the system, ive went through all the connections to look for leaks and cant find anything. Any clues? i'm desperatly tight on money and cant keep throwing parts at it that dont do anything to help
> Thank You.


Has to be air coming in to the line at some point. Grab a spray bottle with water and have a buddy turn the wheels from left to right while you spray the line from pump to rack.
Other than that, it's time for a new pump...


----------

